# Baiting cougars ?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering how you could manage getting cougars on trail cam? Would urine scent work? Or what bait could be used to bring them in front of a trailcam?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Deer.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If you set one up outside a cave or den and give it a month or so, I'm sure you'll inevitably get one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

According to some experts on here there are no Cougars in Utah so it's a fruitless exercise unless you're referring to BYU or older women.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cougars seem to like me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Take a cow and suspend it from a helicopter and- never mind that's already been done.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Put a little coke in between a best buy and a walmart...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I always thought the answer to this question was a ring....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Just wondering how you could manage getting cougars on trail cam? Would urine scent work? Or what bait could be used to bring them in front of a trailcam?


Find a fresh lion kill, were their having dinner.....

I've seen this done VERY effectivly----100's of pics a night.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Set a cam in the steep stuff on the front.....hasn't failed me....of course I was looking for deer, not cougars, but have plenty of cats on my cams in the process.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

for every guy that turns a tag in there are hundreds that wish they had draw. Hunting doesn't happen at home.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Set up on watersources. You will get pics.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Any bar in slc on ladies night


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Any bar in slc on ladies night


Lot's of those bars seem to have mostly toms running together. Be careful.


----------

